# Coil placement and wicking for the Boxxer V2



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

The Boxxer V2 is a game-changer for the Billet Box.

Time for a brand new 2.5mm Ni80 Alien 3x29/38 from @RiaanRed


Coil Height!



Who doesn't love a silver coil turning blue after pulsing it?



Wicks tightish through the coil and tails thinned out. If the wick is not tight enough you will get spit back and the coil is very close to the drip tip.



I prefer shorter tails. And it wicks just fine!




After priming the wick make sure the wick is not touching the post.



Ready to Rock and Roll!



30 watts with a 0.4Ω coil



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/11/19)

I didn’t realize how close the coil is to the drip tip @Rob Fisher 

Flavour must be off the chart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/21)

Are you still using the boxxer @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

Paul33 said:


> Are you still using the boxxer @Rob Fisher?



@Paul33 I haven't used a Billet Box for a while now especially since I got my Abyss's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I haven't used a Billet Box for a while now especially since I got my Abyss's.


Fair enough. Think it’s worth it to spend on though? Times are tight so don’t want to waste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

Paul33 said:


> Fair enough. Think it’s worth it to spend on though? Times are tight so don’t want to waste.



If you are happy hassling with the pain of a Billet Box then yes certainly! It's a great vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

